# Lexi & Beemer update



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

The twins are back at it - back at costing me a small fortune at the vets. Lexi & Beemer have been shaking their heads so wanted to make sure their ears are ok. 










Of course once the vet checks them he says, "Those are the nicest looking ears for having cocker in them." Allergies. Beemer's ear has a tiny tiny bit of gunk and Lexi's ear just this side of pinker than usual. 

Checked their legs - Beemer looked ok and Lexi has a clear luxating patella. Both have no signs of ligament tears so that's good.

Mostly, the babies love being at the vets. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Cute pics! So do they have allergies?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lovely Lexi & Beemer, xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love your vet's floor tiles 
Glad their ears were ok. What did the vet suggest for Lexi's leg?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

He said so long as she wasn't bothered by it we probably won't have to do anything. I am supplementing both with glucosamine/chondroitin in their food to try to stave off the arthritis


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

